# Custom Bagging



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

So I have a friend, I do have a couple somedays, that has got into custom bagging silage. Anyone every heard of this? Is there any money in it? He is being kinda tight lipped over it, but I see a 2014 one ton setting in the driveway and 2 semis the last week delivering bags...lol


----------

